# Pegnitz-Tour an Pfingsten



## trelgne (23. Mai 2007)

Ich möchte ggf. kurzfristig an Pfingstsonntag und Montag einen MTB-Kurztrip in die Fränkische Schweiz unternehmen. Vorgesehen sind 2 Tagestouren, zum einen die "berühmte" Pegnitz-Tour zwischen Pottenstein und Pegnitz; am anderen Tag eine Runde entlang der Wiesent und im Aufseßtal.

Frage an die Einheimischen: macht das an den Pfingsttagen Sinn oder ist an solchen Feiertagen mit zuviel Wanderern zu rechnen? Spezielle Punkte diesbezüglich vermeiden? Unproblematischere Alternativen?
Danke schon mal für Eure Tips!


----------



## lowisbmx (23. Mai 2007)

ich denk mal pfingsten ist ein denkbar schlechter zeitpunkt, speziell wenn das wetter schön ist. wir sind letztes wochenende aufseßtal und wiesenttal gefahren, speziell wiesenttal doos - streitberg war schon gut voll mit wanderern und das schon am samstag vormittag....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (23. Mai 2007)

Hat die Pegnitztour zufällig jemand als GPS-Track?


----------



## Reitermaniac (24. Mai 2007)

pfingsten ist sehr schlecht wochenends wenns schön ist kommens chon alle wanderer und pfingsten erst recht des wegenen kann ich kaum fahren am wochen ende da die ganzen wanderer meine tollen trails blockieren und ihr wollt pegnitz - pottenstein in 1 tag fahren? hmm ok es sei euch gesagt das man also normaler mtbler die strecke in 30 - 45 min fährt


----------



## nosaint77 (24. Mai 2007)

Ich bin die Strecke am 1.Mai gefahren. war natürlich ein ungünstiger Zeitpunkt, aber das Liteville wollte Trails fahren... so bald wie möglich. Es waren natürlich entsprechend viele Wanderer unterwegs. Bolzen geht da nicht so richtig, aber bei der ersten Fahrt auf einer unbekannten Strecke nicht wirklich schlimm.

@Reitermaniac: Normaler mtbler = gedopter MTBler  ...ein wenig mehr Zeit sollte man schon einplanen. Besonders wenn man zum ersten Mal fährt und die Strecke unbekannt ist.


----------



## trelgne (25. Mai 2007)

Pfingsten hat sich ohnehin geklärt - schon allein aufgrund des üblen Wetterberichtes. Ich entnehme euren Aussagen, daß das ganze Unterfangen nur wirklich Spaß macht unter der Woche und wohl auch am besten außerhalb der Ferien. Steht aber auf der "to do"-Liste.
Die ausgeschilderte Pegnitz-Tour ist im Prospekt angegeben mit 37 km und 830 HM; das fährt niemand in 45 min. Angesichts des (angeblich) krassen Trailanteils und der vielen Aussichtspunkte/Sightseeing also schon mal eine gute Halbtagestour. Nehme gerne Vorschläge für lohnende Zusatzschleifen oder Verlängerungen entgegen.


----------



## Didi123 (25. Mai 2007)

trelgne schrieb:


> Die ausgeschilderte Pegnitz-Tour ist im Prospekt angegeben mit 37 km und 830 HM; das fährt niemand in 45 min.



Vermutlich meint er diese Strecke:







Kann man schon schaffen in 30 min...!  


@Reitermaniac

*.....,,,,,,,,,,,::: ;;;?!?!*

Hier sind ein paar Satzzeichen, heb' die mal für deinen nächsten Beitrag auf...


----------



## Reitermaniac (27. Mai 2007)

für den blauen weg brauchst du schon länger, aber ich dachte den von mir rot eigezeineten weg auch als wanderweg nr.5 bekannt. 



ab der autobahn überquerung gehts nur noch berg ab


----------



## Didi123 (29. Mai 2007)

Das war ein Scherz - das blaue ist die Straße...!


----------

